# στάβλος ή σταύλος; στάβλος



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Αν ρωτήσεις το ΕΛΝΕΓ, «στάβλος ή σταύλος;», θα σου πει:

Σε παλαιότερα κείμενα συναντάται επίσης η γραφή _σταύλος_ (ή και _σταῡλος_), η οποία οφείλεται σε μεταγραφή του λατ. –_ab_– ως –_αυ_– (ίσως και με παρασύνδεση προς τη λέξη _αυλή_), αφού η λέξη προέρχεται από το λατ. _stabulum_. Εντούτοις, εφόσον πρόκειται για ξένο όρο, προτιμάται η ήδη ελληνιστική γραφή –_β_–: _*στάβλος*_.

Αυτά στο πλαίσιο. Στο κανονικό λήμμα διαβάζουμε:
*στάβλος* μεσν., μεταπλ. τύπος τού ελνστ. _στάβλον (τό)_ (που θεωρήθηκε αιτ. ενικού τού αρσ.), αρχική σημασία «ιπποστάσιο για άλογα αγώνων», < λατ. _stabulum_.

Το OED εξηγεί την προέλευση του λατινικού _stabulum_ και λέει ότι το –_υ_– στο δικό μας _σταύλος_ το πήραμε από το ρουμανικό _staul_. Μάλλον κάνουν λάθος. 

[a. OF. _estable_ masc. and fem., stable, also applied to a cowhouse, pigsty, etc. (mod.F. _étable_ fem. cowhouse):—L. _stabulum_ (also pop.L. _stabula_ pl. used as fem. sing.) stable, stall, enclosure or fold for animals, lit. standing place, f. _sta_- root of _stāre_ to stand. Cf. Sp. _establo_, Pg. _estabulo_ stable, It. _stabbio_ sheepfold, Rumanian _staul_ (whence mod.Gr. σταῦλος).]

Σύμφωνα με τον _στάβλο_, θα πρέπει να γράψουμε και τα:
*σταβλάρχης
σταβλίτης
σταβλίζω
στάβλισμα
ενσταβλισμός
ομόσταβλος
κοντόσταβλος*

Έχω γράψει για τον _κοντόσταβλο_ και τους _Κοντόσταβλους_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9409-κοντόσταβλος-και-constable

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να επισημάνω επίσης ότι ο _*ομόσταβλος*_ είναι νεολογισμός που αποδίδει το αγγλικό _*stablemate*_ (και την έκφραση _from the same stable_), ιδίως στη μεταφορική τους σημασία:

*stablemate *_noun_* 
•	*a horse, especially a racehorse, from the same establishment as another. 
•	a person or product from the same organization or background as another: _the Daily Mirror and its Scottish stablemate the Daily Record_
(ODE)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να επισημάνω επίσης ότι ο _*ομόσταβλος*_ είναι νεολογισμός που αποδίδει το αγγλικό _*stablemate*_ (και την έκφραση _from the same stable_), ιδίως στη μεταφορική τους σημασία:
> 
> *stablemate *_noun_*
> • *a horse, especially a racehorse, from the same establishment as another.
> • a person or product from the same organization or background as another: _the Daily Mirror and its Scottish stablemate the Daily Record_


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εξιλόγιο-(EN-EL)&p=81812&viewfull=1#post81812


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Ωραίος. Ο Ζαζ αναφέρεται στη χρήση του _ομόσταβλος_ για να αποδώσει το _teammate_. Είναι όμως το _teammate_ ή πάλι το _stablemate_;

Γράφει κάποιος στο μπλογκ του:
Ο όρος "ομόσταυλος", αν και κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει "κάποιος από τον ίδιο σταύλο", χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα, σε πολλούς άλλους χώρους, όπως στο μηχανοκίνητο αθλητισμό για να περιγράψει την επαγγελματική συγγένεια μεταξύ οδηγών. Στο διαδίκτυο, δεν βρήκα ούτε μία πρόταση στην οποία ο όρος ομόσταυλος να χρησιμοποιείται στην κυριολεκτική του έννοια και να παραπέμπει σε σταύλο. Μια αναζήτηση στο Google του όρου ομόσταυλος θα επιστρέψει περίπου 6.000 αποτελέσματα από τα οποία σχεδόν όλα αφορούν οδηγούς της Φόρμουλα 1 και του Grand Prix, βεβαίως ουδόλως προσβλητικά για αυτούς.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωραίος. Ο Ζαζ αναφέρεται στη χρήση του _ομόσταβλος_ για να αποδώσει το _teammate_. Είναι όμως το _teammate_ ή πάλι το _stablemate_;


23.300.000 "formula 1" teammates
133.000 "formula 1" stablemates
Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα την αριθμητική μου, θυμάμαι ότι 23.300.000 >>> 133.000 (175 φορές επάνω, ένα πράμα).


----------



## sarant (Jan 8, 2012)

Ο όρος "ομόσταβλος" κυριολεκτικά εμφανιζόταν στις ιπποδρομιακές στήλες, όπου μετά την κατάσταση των αλόγων που θα έτρεχαν σε κάθε ιπποδρομία υπήρχε πολύ συχνά η επισήμανση: Οι ίπποι Χ και Ψ [π.χ. 3 και 6] είναι ομόσταυλοι [με την τότε ορθογραφία]


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Ζαζ, φτιάξε τους συνδέσμους σου.

Δεν σκαμπάζω γρι από Formula 1, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _teammates_ και _stablemates_, αν και μπορώ να φανταστώ τι σημαίνει το _stablemates_. Δεν είναι πάντως πιο πιθανό να προήλθε ο όρος _ομόσταβλος_ από το _stablemate_ (ή να συνδυάστηκε μ' αυτό) παρά από το _teammate_; Αν ο _teammate_ είναι ή ήταν κάτι διαφορετικό από το _stablemate_, για ποιο από τα δύο θα κρατούσαμε τον _ομόσταβλο_;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

Στα μηχανοκίνητα σπορ οι οδηγοί ή αναβάτες της ίδιας ομάδας λέγονται στα ελληνικά «ομόσταβλοι», ασχέτως του πώς μπορεί να λέγονται στα αγγλικά. Τέλος.


----------

